# Another toy added



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just finished fitting a reversing camera to our RV.... I bought it off a fellow MHFer earlier in the year )thanks, you know who you are....) and have only just found the time to fit it.
The drilling through the rear cap was interesting because I had to drill through the fibreglass into the void, I did try to send the cable along the void and then down the side but it wasn't having any of it.....
I decided that the only way to route the cable was to bring it into a rear cupboard and then across the rear wall, through the wardrobe and back out into the bottom void in the rear cap and down towards the bottom of the floor. Well the rear wall is mounted upon about a 2" thick piece of timber and this had to be drilled through to get into the cupboard, I must say that this was the most difficult part of the installation, and after several minutes of drilling one begins to wonder why one had not got a professional installer to do the job.... All sorts of awful thoughts run through your mind 8O 8O 8O .
Anyway the cable finally fell out the bottom of the cap and I could wander around under the RV attaching the cable to the chassis all the way to the front end. I drilled through the front bulkhead, it was a mixture of steel and wood... and passed the cable through into the cab area. The cable was then run across to where I wanted the monitor and the power cables hooked up and it was all tested... Great stuff it works a treat. Tidied up all the cabling and secured it out of the way and then filled the holes I had drilled to stop water and wind getting in :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am really pleased with the outcome and I feel that the camera really adds a significant level of additional safety to the vehicle when it is being reversed.

I hope this gives encouragement to anyone else considering buying and fitting a back up camera....

Keith


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi keith....did you take any pic's of this job as its on my wish list to have one of these toys
dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Keith, now what is your next addition? :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Nice one Keith, now what is your next addition? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve


hi a periscope :lol: :lol u boat er :roll: :lol:

ray..


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one Keith, be interested in seeing your install... My new one has a reversing cam, but no screen! Another thing to find out where the wires are and see if I can reconnect it to another screen.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Nice one Keith, now what is your next addition? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve


A DVD player perhaps? :lol: :lol:

Hope York wasn't too muddy for you Steve!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad to hear the camera was a success , so theres no camera fitting party to attend at the b&b meet :wink: 

Cheers Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I love our "aid to reversing camera". A few weeks back a lead popped out and we lost signal, wow suddenly I could not park.

The chap who runs the MOT station I use however showed me official documentation to show that as far insurance companies are concerned they are not to be relied on for reversing. 

The MOT station manages all the Dustcart lorries and they have them not to reverse with but to watch out for people jumping in the back. Officially that is!

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> stevercar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Keith, now what is your next addition? :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hi Linda,
Nice to meet you,
I am sure Keith already has a DVD player :wink: 
No not too muddy :lol: :lol: Thanks for the use of the chair for Jan, she managed to survive the whole day again. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reversing camera*

Hi Keith

The trouble with motorhome is they seem to like new toys more than children £££££!

Glad you like the reversing camera. I use mine when reversing down the drive, but whilst I have the thing turned on, I try not to use it.

When I was learning to drive buses, the instructor fitted a tiny bit of plastic to the very back of the bus. It was bright orange in colour and I could see it in the mirrors. One thing with reversing a large vehicle - unless your perception of distance is 100% accurate - is that you are not certain EXACTLY where the back end is. This simply little trick with the plastic tape worked a treat. Then of course you have to judge the distance from the back of the bus (orange sticker thing) to the wall or what ever you are reversing towards!

I consider my camera to be a bonus, but use it as little as possible.

Similarly, in the car, I never look in the rear view mirror. Given that many coaches have no back window, the interior mirror on a coach has two functions, namely to keep your eye on the passengers and also it can be quicly removed and used on the outside.

Rapide561


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Hi Linda,
> Nice to meet you,
> I am sure Keith already has a DVD player :wink:
> No not too muddy :lol: :lol: Thanks for the use of the chair for Jan, she managed to survive the whole day again. :lol: :lol:
> Steve


Morning Steve...good to meet you too, thanks for dropping by  .

Keith must want another so they can have his 'n; hers then :wink: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-category-10.html

Poor Jan, fancy making her march through the mud on those crutches all day.....you wicked person you! :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Linda


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I love our "aid to reversing camera". A few weeks back a lead popped out and we lost signal, wow suddenly I could not park.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Having driven large vehicles all of my working life, and still doing so, (but not the big red ones with blue lights), the only one that had a reversing camera was a cement mixer. The camera was used to position the mixers rotating drum under the hopper so as to receive it's load. Bulk tippers have them for the same reasons of loading/unloading.

If you assess the situation correctly before a reversing manoeuvre, and make full use of the side mirrors it becomes easier each time you do it.
In bright conditions, you can use shadows at the rear of the vehicle to judge how close you are to an obstacle or hazard. The same tip about shadows can be used when overtaking in a large vehicle, especially if the sun is to your right (UK) of left (Europe)

Perception is a key word, as Russell has already mentioned.

Safe driving,

Jock.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys...
Yes you are right about the maneuvering of a large vehicle, I have not had much experience with anything over 8,500 tons :lol: :lol: :lol: , however I see the camera as an added safety facility. What if a small child suddenly appears behind the RV whilst I am going backwards, unlikely I know, but stranger things have happened and I do believe that any help is good help, better to be safe than sorry.
I am generally quite proficient at positioning the RV pretty much where I want it but now I can also see those little hazards that can be so embarrassing when you miss them in the mirrors and wallop them   
Re other toys... well nothing planned as yet but the world is full of opportunities eh :lol: :lol: , like a DVD player... we are still waiting for a reply from a dealer we know quite well (you know who you are :wink: :wink: ) and then hopefully we can sit and watch a movie when it is cold and wet (which it will be soon......)
Thanks Mark :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry about the fitting party...
Snelly, I am more than happy to help you out when we meet up, we might be able to get you going again mate, and apologies that I didn't take any pictures during the installation but I can certainly take some after. They would be pretty much the same except that the holes are now filled with sealer.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I got sensors in the bumper which peeps and then goes into a continous tone when I hit something. Very useful. So I always know when I have damaged someones else vehicle.  But the best purpose I have found is letting me know I am in reverse gear when I am thinking I am in first and going forward so not a waste of space at all. 8)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Re other toys... well nothing planned as yet but the world is full of opportunities eh :lol: :lol: , like a DVD player... we are still waiting for a reply from a dealer we know quite well (you know who you are :wink: :wink: ) and then hopefully we can sit and watch a movie when it is cold and wet (which it will be soon......)
> .


I'm sure I replied to that PM  I remember typing it but b*ggered if I know where its gone :roll: ......Sorry Keith! And yes, I will tell Jorge to expect a parcel :wink:

We are just about to unload the trailer (still packed up from York), I shall get one out and type some more blurb tonight....probably by email this time so I know where its going :wink:

TTFN
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Well to conclude the DVD issue.
Yes the "dealer" in question did get the info to me, eventually :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , and it was such a good offer that we ordered it straight away :lol: :lol: 

Once again our thanks to Linda, so we are not looking for that DVD player any more..... Another toy successfully got :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith just goes to show what you can do with patience and persaverance. Like the idea of the camera for spotting the children there was a tragic accident in Dublin many years ago when a milkman heading out on his early morning delivery didn't spot his young son who decided to go out to say good bye. Were definitely putting one on the new MH

As for the next toy what about a great big tow bar so that at least if you do get the camera perspective wrong you'll not damage your nice sparkling clean RV!!! 


Arizona


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Arizona...
I hope I will never run over anyone now    it only takes a few seconds eh???
Regarding the towbar, we got one from the same "dealer" as the DVD player :lol: :lol: :lol: . It's a real radiator breaker :lol: :lol: 
How is the sale of your RV going? Well I hope......

Keith


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Looks like it'sa done deal. Should be completed by Friday. Am feeling a little sad about saying goodbye to Homer . Just realised I'll have to change my avator or whatever it's called better leave it to the technical expert of our family!

Arizona


----------

